# Vaping in lodge



## JMartinez (Jun 25, 2016)

How do you guys feel about vaping in lodge? Or vaping in general? I've seen it done in lodge by old and young members


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 25, 2016)

It's still smoking as far as I'm concerned and has no place inside a building, and certainly not in lodge. If you can't wait until the meeting is over, you need help.
Keep your stench to yourself, please.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 25, 2016)

Just like smoking, vaping in Lodges is prohibited under GLoTX law.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 25, 2016)

We finally voted to move smoking out of our building two months ago. There wasn't smoking in the lodge room itself, but we had it in the lobby. It was a battle.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 25, 2016)

Vaping is the most ridiculous thing on the planet!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## vangoedenaam (Jun 26, 2016)

It takes a man to stop habits like smoking. Hopping over to vaping isnt the way to go and certainly not a way to escape from smoking related limitations. 

It takes a man to not bother others with his bad habits. Keeping his passions in due bounds and out of due noses and lungs.

It takes a man to be a mason....


----------



## chrmc (Jun 26, 2016)

No, no and no. Especially in lodge!


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 26, 2016)

It takes determination to quit smoking, and an incredible amount of willpower. Gender has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 26, 2016)

I smoke.  But i step outside away from the building.  Vaping is silly.  Makes huge clouds, the devices look dumb.  

Using an ecig is one thing but using a vape thats the size of an oldschool atari co troller just make u look ridiculous

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 27, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I smoke.  But i step outside away from the building.  Vaping is silly.  Makes huge clouds, the devices look dumb.
> 
> Using an ecig is one thing but using a vape thats the size of an oldschool atari co troller just make u look ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Hey, careful there. I spent a lot of time killing space invaders on my Atari.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 27, 2016)

As did I.  But putting it in ur mouth and smoking through it is retarded

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 28, 2016)

Call me man, when I quit it was the best thing that ever happened to me, food taste better, clothes don't smell of smoke. put on a few solid pounds, added more time on my life...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 28, 2016)

When has substance abuse ever been socially acceptable?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## hanzosbm (Jun 28, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> When has substance abuse ever been socially acceptable?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


He said addiction, not abuse.

On the original topic, not only do I not believe that it has any place in Lodge, as was alluded to earlier, learning to circumscribe our desires and keep our passions within due bounds would certainly seem to me to instruct us to rid ourselves of any additions, substance or otherwise.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 28, 2016)

hanzosbm said:


> He said addiction, not abuse.
> 
> On the original topic, not only do I not believe that it has any place in Lodge, as was alluded to earlier, learning to circumscribe our desires and keep our passions within due bounds would certainly seem to me to instruct us to rid ourselves of any additions, substance or otherwise.


my comment is still valid...when has addiction ever been socially acceptable?

and you are correct as far as our passions within due bounds.  The WM of my home lodge used to have a dip in during lodge, hed stomach it, meaning not spit the juice out.  I asked him about it one day,  I said hey aren't we supposed to keep our passions within due bounds, he said..Ya.  I said then why do you dip in lodge? and he looked at me funny and didn't do it again, atleast not while I was there.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> When has substance abuse ever been socially acceptable?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app




In Australia, we've got a strong drinking culture, getting drunk in some circles is not only socially acceptable but encouraged.... and those circles are extremely diverse....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah same here in America.  Getting drunk is different from abuse and/or addiction. As for smoking in ww1 again thats not abuse.  Abuse is when ur nees for something causes u to neglect other things.  Trying a drug once or smoking cigerettes regularly or even drinking regularly does not equal addiction or abuse

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 28, 2016)

I would find someone having a coffee in lodge unacceptable. Vaping, drinking, eating etc etc are all activities for outside. The two exceptions seem to be a sly glass or drink bottle of water, especially  in summer: i guess its seen like a glass of water in front of some giving a speech.....

......and lollies, even ones in noisey wrappers, a good tyler seems to be expected to have a supply of these


----------



## MarkR (Jun 29, 2016)

Bloke said:


> In Australia, we've got a strong drinking culture, getting drunk in some circles is not only socially acceptable but encouraged.... and those circles are extremely diverse....


One of the biggest drunks I ever tied on was drinking with Aussie troops in their NCO club in Vung Tau, Viet Nam.  Great guys, I was drinking on their money because all I had was American Military Payment Certificates (MPC) which had no value in an Australian club, but they kept ordering more rounds.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 29, 2016)

MarkR said:


> One of the biggest drunks I ever tied on was drinking with Aussie troops in their NCO club in Vung Tau, Viet Nam.  Great guys, I was drinking on their money because all I had was American Military Payment Certificates (MPC) which had no value in an Australian club, but they kept ordering more rounds.



Australian's are all evil


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 29, 2016)

Our Lodge still has ashtrays and spitoons.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 29, 2016)

Blake Bowden said:


> Our Lodge still has ashtrays and spitoons.


Do they get used ?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 30, 2016)

Our state law forbids it in buildings as it is covered under the clean air act.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 30, 2016)

But our lodges are pvt buildings.....thats interesting.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 1, 2016)

As was stated above, GLoT does not allow smoking of any kind inside the lodge.
As for being able to quit, I smoked 4-5 packs a day for over 40 years. I laid them down in 07 and have not had one since. Tough, yes it was but it was the best health decision I have ever made. Now I cannot stand to be around the smoke.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2016)

Wholly crap...5 packs a day?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> But our lodges are pvt buildings....



Yes.  The details do depend on state law and on Grand Lodge rules whichever are the most restrictive.

In California we are a private club that holds meetings for members only.  As such we may declare our buildings smoking.  Tiled spaces where long ago declared non-smoking and recently non-vaping.  I'm not sure if GL has declared our buildings non-smoking.

In Illinois even though we are a private club we have non-profit status that subjects some of our events to public restrictions.  From GL, because of our non-profit status our entire buildings were declared non-smoking in the mid-2000s.  This GL rule is probably more restrictive than the state rule.

In comparison a lot of American Legion posts are private clubs that allow smoking. Most posts appear to push the limits of the state law towards allowing smoking.  So the only Legion I ever go to is the non-smoking one in my area.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 1, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Wholly crap...5 packs a day?


I knew a woman that smoked a carton a day... she literally lit one off the other. All. Day. Long.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2016)

Lets assume someone is awake for 12 hrs a day, 10 packs per carton and 20 cigs per pack  That comes out to 16.66~ cigs per hr.  Jesus.  If i smoke more then 2 in an hr i get green around the gills

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jul 2, 2016)

My dad went through 3-4 packs of Chesterfield regulars a day, but a lot of them just burned up in ashtrays.  He'd light one up, set it in the groove in the ashtray, walk to another room, light one up there, and so on.  The very first thing he'd do every morning when he woke up was fire one up.


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 2, 2016)

MarkR said:


> The very first thing he'd do every morning when he woke up was fire one up.


Oh, that was me and I only smoked a pack a day. First thing in the morning, last thing every night.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jul 2, 2016)

It is considered here most improper to bring any food or drink, let alone smoke, inside the lodge room itself. A glass of water for a brother doing a long charge would be the only exception.  Eating and drinking inside the lodge BUILDING is another matter, of course, but I have never seen anyone smoke or 'vape' there.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 3, 2016)

The Grand Lodge of Minnesota banned smoking in all Masonic buildings years ago, but I don't think vaping has come up.  The one brother who I know to vape has never even asked, he just goes outside with the smokers.


----------



## Mike Hambrecht (Jul 3, 2016)

JMartinez said:


> How do you guys feel about vaping in lodge? Or vaping in general? I've seen it done in lodge by old and young members


We should encourage these brothers to practice temperance by asking them to wait until they leave to vape.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 3, 2016)

I mean if ur gonna smoke...friggen smoke.  Dont be a nancy about it.  "Oh it makes my clothes smell" or "this is healthier"  i smoke, have on and off since i was 13.  Never really quit just dont "need" it.  I can go weeks without a smoke.  But i will NEVER put something the size of an atari controller in my mouth.  Its a hipster copout to me.  And i hate all things hipster

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 5, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> But i will NEVER put something the size of an atari controller in my mouth.



No Renn Faire turkey legs for you then!  Chortle.

The best turkey legs are the smoked ones of course.  Somehow I have the patience to home brew but not to smoke meat.  Yesterday I put into the fermenting carboy a batch of orange mead.  In 3 months I'll have a guess if it's nasty or delicious.  Yet putting meat in the smoker for most of a day is beyond me.  It makes no sense but that's me.


----------



## BryanO (Jul 11, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> No Renn Faire turkey legs for you then!  Chortle.
> 
> The best turkey legs are the smoked ones of course.  Somehow I have the patience to home brew but not to smoke meat.  Yesterday I put into the fermenting carboy a batch of orange mead.  In 3 months I'll have a guess if it's nasty or delicious.  Yet putting meat in the smoker for most of a day is beyond me.  It makes no sense but that's me.



Smoked meat is terrific.  I don't do it nearly as often as I'd like though. I love it.  The preparation, the anticipation and ultimately the tasting.  Soooo good.  

On the other hand, I don't ever see myself home brewing.  Not my thing. I'm glad we all have our differences. It makes life interesting.


----------

